# LM July 2015 Theme Voting



## J Anfinson (Jun 30, 2015)

We only have two days to choose this prompt, so get cracking. Apologies, but it didn't occur to me how late this was running so the best option as I see it is to cut into the start of the next competition rather than give the judges less time to do their thing. Because really, if you've ever judged, you know how time consuming it is.

Anyway, pick your favorite prompt.


----------



## Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

Assuming it wins, I wonder if anybody could write about Shadows in a _good_ _light._

*cricket*


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, you guys are 'skeered.' Tooth Necklace is where the party's at.


----------



## Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

^And that's why I'm hiding in the _Shadows_.

...

I have friends. Promise.


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Jul 1, 2015)

_Shadows_ is winning? Bah! Let us not live like _the wretch_ idly playing a_ bottle rocket_. Come _into the wilds_, my fellow writers! There is_ smoke on the horizon_, let us not be _swept under the rug_ and be forced to _come back from the dead_! Let us devoured by our _toxic love_ of writing to leave only our words and a _tooth necklace_! Let us _never more_ pick the safe topics but be adventurous!

Yes, I'm kinda sore I got so busy I missed last month's competition.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 1, 2015)

Smith said:


> Assuming it wins, I wonder if anybody could write about Shadows in a _good_ _light._
> 
> *cricket*



Oh, I don't know..."The shadow of her smile was fleeting..."


----------



## Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

Ephemeral_One said:


> _Shadows_ is winning?



Well let's just say I took some of the votes and had them _swept under the rug, _while a few other voters won't be coming _back from the dead _​anytime soon.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh Gawd.  I hope no-one writes a piece about Cliff Richard and Hank Marvin.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

New here! Where can I find the options and cast my vote?


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 2, 2015)

If you scroll up to the top ^^^^^^, hopefully you will see the poll.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 2, 2015)

The poll is at the top of the page, Allysan.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> If you scroll up to the top ^^^^^^, hopefully you will see the poll.



I do not :,( I've met my 10 post quota just today.. Maybe my benefits have yet to kick in ? Although my blog is working..


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 2, 2015)

Try this Allysan

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/158183-LM-July-Theme-Voting


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Try this Allysan
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/158183-LM-July-Theme-Voting



I solved the mystery by logging on with my laptop instead of my phone. Apparently safari on Iphone can't hang with WF.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 2, 2015)

It can, if you click on the "Full Site" link at the bottom of the mobile page.  It's the mobile version that won't let you see polls.  I had that problem when trying to vote for something else last month.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

Aha! Now where's the dunce cap? I've certainly earned it! Thanks for your help


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 2, 2015)

I find the mobile site worthless on my android.


----------

